# Shotgun shells



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe I should have done a search on this one, but I'm wondering if Fiocchi Golden Pheasant shells are worth it from those of you that have used them? I've always just bought a case of whatever high brass shells are the cheapest with the discounts and rebates. I don't really think they would come into play right away, but later on in the season when they tend to flush further away, I'm wondering if they would pay off? Thanks.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That is pretty much my go to brand for upland birds.

Late in the season when they're flushing further out and their feathers are becoming more like body armor, I switch to Kents in a 3" and usually go up a couple sizes in shot.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Those Fiocchis are great shells. You might want to just stay with the regular 1 1/4 oz loads and go up a size in shot and/or shoot a little tighter choke at the end of the season.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Later on in the season I really like the extended range high velocity 3" shells. I believe they come in a black box. The seem to have a little more bang than the kents do. From my experience they were good shells. If it were me, I would use the cheaper shells earlier in the season when you have to kick them to get them up and then go to the bigger sizes later in the season. If you can find them, pmc makes a pretty good nickel plated shell that patterns well in my gun and they aren't too expensive either.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks guys. A buddy of mine just picked up a case of Fiocchi GP's, so I'm the proud new owner of 5 of them. Gonna try to save them for later on, but I'm sure I'll do some experimenting before then.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I use them too--only in the field though. I had previously wondered why I should spend extra money on them when I could harvest pheasants with cheaper shells, but after trying a box, I was pleased with the perceived difference. I now use them for about 3/4 of my upland bird hunting.


----------

